# Suggestion for search level forum link



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

The are several forum topics that I personally don't read and at the moment have to go into each one to mark its topics as read, or add '?mark=forums' on to the output of 'View posts since last visit'..

The 'Mark All Forums Read' link is just:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/index.php?mark=forums

It would be useful to have a modification of the existing 'View posts since last visit' to show just the unread posts, and possibly an auto-refresh of the page every minut or so.

John


----------

